
China Standoff Cost the NBA ‘Hundreds of Millions’ - _ttg
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-standoff-cost-the-nba-hundreds-of-millions-11581866522
======
smt88
We should applaud the NBA for this. Very few orgs are ethical enough to lose
this much money on principle.

